
US secretly built 'Cuban Twitter' to stir unrest - mehrshad
http://www.sfgate.com/business/technology/article/US-secretly-built-Cuban-Twitter-to-stir-unrest-5372422.php
======
faster
I'm still trying to understand why the US keeps kicking a tiny island country.
One story I've heard is that a lot of rich Cubans lost their property when
Castro took over, and they spend a ton of money on politicians in the hope
that the US will make sure they get their property back at some point.

If that's true, why would the US gov risk this exact article? Why not tell the
rich Cubans to build a fake social network themselves?

I guess I'm still looking to understand why this relationship is the way it
is.

------
speeder
Then people of US don't understand why people from other countries dislike the
US and consider it meddlesome.

Also, people of US should own up their mistakes, I am very bothered by the
average US person that keeps voting to the current top two parties and then
complains when people from other countries are upset at them because of the US
wars and intelligence interventions, if you voted to re-elect Obama, you
cannot complain when people from Brazil, Cuba, Iran, Iraq, Germany, etc... get
upset with you.

~~~
kahirsch
> Then people of US don't understand why people from other countries dislike
> the US and consider it meddlesome.

Wait a minute, are you implying that the US is doing something wrong here?
This seems like an excellent project.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "The U.S. Agency for International Development masterminded the creation of
a "Cuban Twitter," a communications network designed to undermine the
communist government in Cuba"

Of course they're doing something wrong. If Cuba tried anything like this
against they US they'd be bombed into oblivion. Cuba has a different form of
government, one most of us don't agree with but that doesn't give the USG any
right to interfere. In the meantime North Korea treats its citizens like shit
and supposedly works on nuclear weapons and US does nothing. The only reason
they care at all about Cuba of because of their history with it.

~~~
kahirsch
Dictatorship is just a lifestyle choice!

I don't know what you mean about "if Cuba tried anything like this". What
would be like this? Americans can already communicate freely over the
Internet.

I know that my father-in-law used to listen to Radio Havana in the U.S. back
in the 1960s, by the way. The U.S. didn't bomb the radio station.

------
erikb
Although it's frightening I have to admire the smartness of such an idea.
Giving the people such kind of technology to influence them politically. I'm
as impressed as I was when they attacked the Iran nuclear plants with a virus
from an USB stick.

